# Orion XTR 200



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

ORION XTR 200 | eBay

any questions PM me. It is mine


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Incredible!!! GLWS/Auction. 

That's a really really nice amp, very pretty.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks bud! It is truely beautiful in person if you have never had the chance. Very difficult to sell but I my eye on a few very very rare pieces I must have..


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks deep


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sold


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Packed up and shipped!


----------

